# Code for pill count



## maryek28@outlook.com (Nov 2, 2018)

Does anyone have any idea what diagnosis code should be used when a patient comes in to see the nurse for a pill count?


----------



## cgaston (Nov 5, 2018)

How about Z76.89 "Persons encountering health services in other specified circumstances"


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 5, 2018)

Depending on what type of pill it is there may be a long term use code that could be used


For example:


*Z79.891 - *Long term (current) use of opiate analgesic
                Long term (current) use of methadone for pain management


----------

